# doggy cowboy boots



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

I know this is a really weird question-but-I have seen web sites that sell doggy booties,sneakers,maryjanes and even doggy uggs- I do'nt even know if I will be able to bring myself to buy them :shock: but has anyone ever seen doggy cowboy boots?


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

LOL...I think there was just a recent post of one of the members and shoes for her Chi. It's the funniest, uggz that's interesting. That would be a sight Seiah and I in our Uggz. But its cute because they walk around so normal. I saw a poodle with a set at the dog park. :lol: I would think they're a great idea so they don't get their little paws dirty.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i seen them on a xostume site for dogs. let me see if i can find it again...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

if they are out there I cant let my TEXAN husband see them :lol:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

i think the doggy uggs are gorge!
i have a pair of pink uggs and i would luv a little pair of uggs for coco but i havnt seen any in any uk websites but if i did i would deffo buy them!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

wow i havent seen them iv only seen the boots with the zipper and mary janes wow where did you see those?


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Ive only seen the boots. I havent seen the mary janes nore the Uggs. Does anyone have the link? I bet the uggs would be so comfy for a doggie. I love mine


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah bet they would be great if any one has link for any of the uggs for dogs or mary janes please post


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

http://www.purecountrypetboutique.com/store/shoes.php
i think these are the ones but i couldnt find the website where i saw them first but these are very similar!
cute arnt they!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

http://www.barkingbeauties.com/product_info.php?products_id=375
these are gorge!


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

sorry I don't know how to post a link-glamourdog.com is one of the web sites I saw shoes on


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou there brill i so gotta get my girls some


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> if they are out there I cant let my TEXAN husband see them :lol:


Where in Texas is your husband from? That's my home state, and a lot of my family live there. Texans are a breed apart - once a Texan, always a Texan!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

that glamourdog site is brill the boots are lovely


----------

